# Scott Smalley orchestration course



## arwyn (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi there, Does anybody know anything about Steven Scott Smalley's Art of orchestration course? Who's taken or taking the course and what is it like?Is it still running?
I've read good things about his seminars but they were some time ago.
Thanks
Arwyn


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a friend who took it and his opinion was "it was ok". Another composer I know told me he didn't pick up anything he hadn't already learned at USC.

Personally, I would like to take the course but the "live" option doesn't seem to be happening and hasn't been for a few years now. And I would much rather take the live course than the online option. I'm sure I am not the only one.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 8, 2015)

i took it a while back. not sure if course is the right word. its a 3 day long clas which overviews some of his techniques on orchestration. 
to me , only the materials he gives away is more than worth it. seeing hand writing piano score turn to full score form the some of the best compsers is great. and its 2 huge booklets. 

the good thing is also you get some insight on how ot orchestrate. what to look for etc. rather than going for the music school sort of way, he brings some interesting stuff to the table. 


but please..... please ask him about aliens... ~o) 
you'll be quite delighted o[])


----------



## arwyn (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes I guess the live seminar is the one to go for which I believe is the one your talking about gsilbers, but there's an online course in two parts on the film music institute website. Your right Leo kind of pointless without the live feedback. I' ll just have to ask lots of questions here!! This is great resource for answers anyway.
Cheers


----------



## Connor (Apr 1, 2015)

Haha Scott and the aliens, that's good ol' West Coasters middle-era Hollywood types for ya. He also has an idea of reducing things into a single staff using his 'zeta clef' (or was it zen clef? something with a z).


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 1, 2015)

Connor @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> Haha Scott and the aliens, that's good ol' West Coasters middle-era Hollywood types for ya. He also has an idea of reducing things into a single staff using his 'zeta clef' (or was it zen clef? something with a z).



Zed. 

interesting concept. as I remember the zed cleff helped to know if the instruments will be within range and sound ok. and not the bass too low or flutes too high etc. so it sounds more homogenous.. or "normal"/good. 
its been a while... not sure if I am writing it correctly.


----------

